

Google opens Jaiku source code - RK
http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2009/01/15/google-opens-jaiku-source-code

======
profgubler
I don't know about you, be if I was the founder of Jaiku I would be very
upset. You sold your company to Google, hoping it would become this great tool
that everyone would be using, and then once google gets a hold of it they kill
it, because they can't get it back out the door. So it dies before it ever
evens has a chance. The company was Google's and they were free to do with it
what they like, but that is just sad.

Then again maybe they aren't to sad, because they likely made a good bit of
money on the deal.

~~~
jaxn
I don't think it would bother me one bit. Especially since they are open
sourcing it, so I could be as involved as I wanted to.

------
jaxn
As someone who develops some on AppEngine, this is a great announcement. There
is a real limited amount of documentation from Google on AppEngine and this
will be a peak into what they consider best practices, etc.

------
alaskamiller
I'm hearing that the 20% time at Google is being de-emphasized because of the
focus on the projects that DO work/make money. Add to that their recent laying
off of recruiters and hiring freeze, maybe they'll open source more and more.
Yay! Dodgeball for everyone!

~~~
cdibona
Actually, 20% time is still available to google engineers. That's good too, a
bunch of folks use 20% to release code into open source. But, yeah, I'd like
to see more code released :-)

